# Next Mac Friends and Family Sale



## macnewbie193 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone know when Mac is having their Friends and Family sale next?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 18, 2009)

I wish I knew. 

There might not be another one this year, they have had 2 this year.


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 18, 2009)

I was thinking maybe some time in Jan since that's what they did last year...idk. Can't wait 2 find out 4 sure tho.  Need a special savings account just for the next F&F


----------



## macnewbie193 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks! I hope it's soon, I can't wait any longer.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm hoping for MAC's F&F sale next year. I'm hoping to get a lot from the sale next year since I didn't get the opportunity. Can't wait to hear more about it.


----------



## hippie_ippie (Nov 18, 2009)

So there won't be any more F&F sales this year? I hope there will be one next January! 
I remember last Jan I totally stocked up on the 2008 holiday collections...


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not too sure about them having one in January. We assumed that there was one this January because of the amount of overstock most stores/counters had (especially with the holiday collection). This year my counter (and few others around me) have said they have significantly less stock this year.
Just a theory...


----------



## Elusive21 (Nov 19, 2009)

I hope there will be one in January - I need to buy some more brushes!


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Nov 19, 2009)

im not sure if this will belong here but, if you know anyone that works at a nordstorm, the employee's get 40% off of the cosmetics and fragrances starting today and ending saturday.


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fancydymedout1* 

 
_im not sure if this will belong here but, if you know anyone that works at a nordstorm, the employee's get 40% off of the cosmetics and fragrances starting today and ending saturday._

 

i wish i did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The next F&F sale also depends on what collections will be coming out in Jan and Feb, they usually don't do F&F sales when there is a huge collection launching. But i do remember summer of 08 the Mac stores did an F&F sale when cool heat launched but they didn't do one this year it was only online  So im guessing every year they change the time frame ?? i dunno ... but yeah all of 09 i didn't buy any regular mac stuff except foundation i always wait until F&F.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 9, 2009)

I hope there's a sale in January!  I missed out on the previous ones. :-(


----------



## jazmatazz (Dec 11, 2009)

I haven't heard anything. But I hope they do because I want to stock up on a bunch of essentials!


----------



## elle25 (Dec 17, 2009)

How long in advance would we find out?


----------



## Nicala (Dec 17, 2009)

Time to make my list for next f&f!


----------



## Folie (Dec 17, 2009)

When they fo FF sales, how much is usually discounted? I missed all of them and have no idea.


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 17, 2009)

There was one in June or July...can't remember. But I think the discount was like 25%...i think.


----------



## Meisje (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I'm not too sure about them having one in January. We assumed that there was one this January because of the amount of overstock most stores/counters had (especially with the holiday collection). This year my counter (and few others around me) have said they have significantly less stock this year.
Just a theory..._

 
This makes sense to me. I dropped into a MAC store about a month and a half ago and then again this week and it was incredible how much less stuff there was. For example, there had been tonnes of paint pots from older collections --- all gone now.


----------



## reem2790 (Dec 20, 2009)

i'm assuming what with the new pigment packaging there will be a sale to get rid of the old ones?


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_i'm assuming what with the new pigment packaging there will be a sale to get rid of the old ones?_

 
Doubt it.  MAC will continue selling the old ones until until the stock runs out, and then the new ones will be put out.  Or the old pigments will be RTV'd and sent to CCOs.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 21, 2009)

I really hope that they have this sale! I agree that maybe with less overstock they won't be as interested, but since this sale was based on online stock not store stock last year, then maybe they'll still have it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I know is that I'm getting used to these sales every 6 months and I'll be bummed if it doesn't happen.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 22, 2009)

^Me too. I will be so bummed if the sale doesn't happen. I do plan on purchasing a few MAC brushes.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Doubt it. MAC will continue selling the old ones until until the stock runs out, and then the new ones will be put out. Or the old pigments will be RTV'd and sent to CCOs._

 
yep, yep, yep!


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Doubt it.  MAC will continue selling the old ones until until the stock runs out, and then the new ones will be put out.  Or the old pigments will be RTV'd and sent to CCOs._

 
But a f&f sale would definitely help expedite the process and make a lot of MAC addicts happy


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 22, 2009)

^^ My thoughts exactly!


----------



## makababy (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I really hope that they have this sale! I agree that maybe with less overstock they won't be as interested, but since this sale was based on online stock not store stock last year, then maybe they'll still have it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I know is that I'm getting used to these sales every 6 months and I'll be bummed if it doesn't happen._

 
I definately agree. I really hope so too, as I have a TON of things to stock up on!


----------



## CajunFille' (Dec 29, 2009)

Since I am fairly new to MAC I have a RL w/l a mile long. My plan is to pick up whatever I can find at the CCO's, along with the old LE stuff they have. Then, I will get the RL items that the CCO's didn't have at the F&F sale. I am really hoping that the sale is in May or mid-year. I need the first of the year to save for Spring Colour Forecast. After that I can save for F&F.


----------



## nzgal (Dec 31, 2009)

couldn't get any info out of live chat today, boo


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 1, 2010)

i've been waiting for an f&f sale to buy the 134 brush. i hope there is one soon!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm holding off on all MAC purchases (except foundation if I run out) until this sale.  C'mon, MAC!!!!


----------



## mern (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope they are reading this!!! I have been checking the site, specktra and google 3 times a day atleast. I neeeeeeeed this sale!!!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 4, 2010)

Do they have have these sales in the UK?  EVER?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 4, 2010)

I did a Live Chat just now about the Friends & Family Sale here is the convo:

Happy Holidays from MAC Cosmetics Online. Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.
*



*Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Brandy. How may I assist you?
*Jacquelyn: *Hi Brandy. I have a question. When is MAC having a Friends & Family Sale?
*Brandy: *Hi Jacquely! I wish that we knew... Regrettably, we do not have details available on upcoming promotions to share with you at this time. However, I invite you to be one of the first to hear about promotions. Simply sign up to receive MAC Cosmetics Online Newsletters from our homepage or click here to become a Registered Member


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ Well, while they did not specifically say yes or no, I am leaning towards no, b/c by this time last year, did we not already know? I remember it occurred around Jan 8, which is why they didn't release BBR online til after the sale. They probably just have produced less product this year and don't need a sale to get rid of any excess.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 4, 2010)

I was told by the girls at my store that the only reason there was a sale was due to massive amounts of overstock from holiday as well as many other collections this year. She said they have received significantly LESS product this year. It was only to try to recoup for overproduction.

I dont think there will be another f&f anytime soon.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a feeling that the F&F sale might be pushed out later.
MAC increases their prices once or twice a year.  They should at least make sure the F&F sales do happen.  Even though they increase their prices, we still stay loyal.

Other businesses like Sephora, Urban Decay, Ulta, etc. all had some sort of sale if an F&F sale didn’t happen.  BUT for businesses like Footlocker, they lowered their F&F discounts this year.  My cousin is a field auditor for Northern California and Guam.  He had told me that they changed there F&F sales; from 30% off to 25%.  Then the employees usually get 50% off twice a year and that didn’t happen last month (it should have happened before Xmas).  Some companies are catching on; whether it’s to cut sales, decrease packaging (example: new pigment jars) or stop selling certain items (example: Footlocker doesn’t sell tall tees anymore, they transferred items to their brother company, Champs).  LOL, sorry to be jumping around with company names.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 4, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if they just had one sale this year, especially if the stock is decreased as many are saying.  I believe they've always done it once a year, I just think last year was special.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 5, 2010)

Though I did notice that they've still got products from Love that Look and Makeup Art Collection, that they should really clear out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And leftover holiday stuff too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I imagine they'd have waited to launch the new pigments til AFTER the sale if they were having one.


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I wouldn't be surprised if they just had one sale this year, especially if the stock is decreased as many are saying.  I believe they've always done it once a year, I just think last year was special._

 
I think so too.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 5, 2010)

I remember Erin saying they didn`t have any sale till last year, so yeah last year was special, and I think they `ll have one if the financial crises was the reason behind the ones last years because even if the economy is relaunching there will be a long way to get back the way it was and I don`t think people will get crowded to buy cosmetics when money is still short for almost everybody


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 5, 2010)

My disappointment increases.


----------



## purplerinne (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been waiting for the holiday sets to get the pro discount like last year...and they still haven't been and probably won't get the discount...I was hoping you guys would get the F&F sale since they have been somewhat consistent (twice a year)....i hope it comes soon if at all


----------



## LindaP (Jan 16, 2010)

It came out last year on the 8th of january.  Where is it? Momma needs some new brushes! .... and blushes ..... and dazzleglasses .... and etc, etc


----------



## katheartsmakeup (Jan 17, 2010)

I wish that they would have a F&F sale in the UK, we lose out on everything haha, no sephora, no ulta, no F&F sales..no CCO's (in Scotland anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
I'm fed up of getting left out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well..I hope there's a F&F sale for everyone who usually gets one, since it's not a nice feeling when there's no sale ahaha!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 18, 2010)

There are a bunch of perm items (especially brushes) that I'd like to purchase so I guess I'll wait until the next projected sale (June/July?) or drive to the CCO in my state...


----------



## Christina983 (Jan 19, 2010)

we want a sale, we want a sale

LOL


----------



## Shanible (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_we want a sale, we want a sale

LOL_

 
Gimmie, gimmie sales! PLEASE! LOL ^^


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol I saw the thread had updated ran to see if it is the big news...I guess not
I think there won`t be any sale soon


----------



## Zephyra (Jan 24, 2010)

Arrrrghhh...I'm totally on the fence as to whether I should buy brushes and a few staple items now, or wait.  I just know if I bite the bullet and pay $$$ they'll start a sale the next day.  Sigh.  Holding on for now.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please???


----------



## TeresitaMC (Jan 26, 2010)

I started getting doubtful too. Then when I saw that palettes were increasing Feb 1st, I thought maybe the sale will be this week/weekend. Maybe they wait to tell us until last minute so that we buy until then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol. So if I hear nothing by the _end of the week_, I will believe it's a no go, or at least for now. I'd be surprised if they had it going while Spring Forecast was out (Feb 4)


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 26, 2010)

MAC's price increases are typically in the summer and encompass many products.  If there is a FF sale, it will probably be then.  I think the price increase in the palettes is due to the packaging change, not an all-over price increase.


----------



## jaynalisa (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe we should all go on strike from buying anything (except staples and our B2M'd for items)!!!!! Economics 101 - supply and demand baby! (or should I say Maconomics!!!! Haha!) We will bring the F&F sale to us!!! 

Sorry to all the Mac employees on here for me and my contraband I'm spreading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I realize this method isn't really practical and would hurt you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just playin around tryin to scheme up a way to make F&F happen!!!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, I really wished I could've gotten some stuff the last F&F sale. I missed out big time and there wasn't really a lot I wanted to get and it wasn't enough for free shipping so it just didnt work out for me


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 8, 2010)

*MAC Sale 2010*

There wasn't a Friends & Family sale in January of this year. I was wondering will MAC have one this year?


----------



## make_up_maven (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC Sale 2010*

Last year they had one in Jan and one in June, so I'm hoping for one in June.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC Sale 2010*

perhaps mac are making more money this year so they won't end up doing a sale? even the uk didn't get the holiday 2009 stuff reduced like they did the year before, this year.


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC Sale 2010*

I know they'll put it up right after I do a huge haul. It always happens.


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC Sale 2010*

from the 3 years I've been a MAC fanatic, last year was the first year I remember ever having a sale in January (probably do to the huge economic recession/depression) but they usually have one in the summer around June/July


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC Sale 2010*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_ but they usually have one in the summer around June/July_

 
Really? I thought last year was the first time ever.  Interesting...


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: MAC Sale 2010*

^^ They've had the June one at least for the past 2 years, but the Jan. one was only last year. But, I remember when the June 08 one happened and it was 15% off, and I remember being so surprised because I never knew MAC to be one to have sales. I hope they have one this year too!!

And even though they didn't have advertised sales on the holiday stuff, I did see a bunch of it marked off in Nordstrom...dunno if that helps any.


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC Sale 2010*

This is going to sound silly but being a MAC newbie I have no idea about any of this ... but when they DO have the sales, as rare as they may be - does it apply online as well or just in counters/stores?


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC Sale 2010*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_This is going to sound silly but being a MAC newbie I have no idea about any of this ... but when they DO have the sales, as rare as they may be - does it apply online as well or just in counters/stores?_

 
i do believe the last sale (the "sumo" sale in june 09 - 25% off) was online only. someone please correct me if i am wrong!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC Sale 2010*

^^Yes, the sale is online only.  The stores/counters don't participate.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC Sale 2010*

OMG SERIOUSLY? this must be massive! Cant wait for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll have to order online though since i'm in Australia! So it works out well for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep an eye out for it!


----------



## jenixxx (Mar 12, 2010)

No word yet?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 12, 2010)

Last year i don't think much people knew about the F&F sale that much in advance, not until the flyer came out around 2-3 weeks before the sale in June.  Just keep your fingers, toes, knees, and eyes crossed!!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: MAC Sale 2010*

*I will merge this thread with another already excisting one!*


----------



## lsperry (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: MAC Sale 2010*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss rochelle* 

 
_i do believe the last sale (the "sumo" sale in june 09 - 25% off) was online only. someone please correct me if i am wrong!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_^^Yes, the sale is online only.  The stores/counters don't participate._

 
Last June's sale was both online and in-store. I participated both places.

A member on another forum posted this:

 Quote:

  I just received my coupons for 20% off in the mail. its for the March 26-28 I believe. Everyone be on the lookoout!  
 
Has anyone received notification about the sale? I asked if she had a code for online-shopping, but she hasn't answered yet.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 15, 2010)

Ahh, I never gotten anything for the stores...probably because I don't have one near me, just counters.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmm that's weird that she mentioned coupons, as I'm pretty sure they've never sent out coupons afaik. Unless it's different? Sucky though if it is, because I won't be home to my mail box til after the fact!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 16, 2010)

That's odd they would do coupons??? I guess we will see soon enough what this is all about.


----------



## Face2Mac (Mar 16, 2010)

Can you post the coupon or coupon code? I just heard about it. I get mail from them all the time and next week is kinda of sudden.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 16, 2010)

I get all the emails and they stopped sending me anything in the mail about a year or so ago.  Did this happen to anyone else?  I can't imagine they wouldn't send an email out about the sale as well?


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 16, 2010)

I still get emails from MAC. I got one about the free shipping til the 21st. Haven't seen anything via email or postal mail about 20% off tho. Guess we'll have to wait and see what happens...


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 16, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if an e-mail came out a day or so before the sale.  A lot of companies send those e-mails out last minute.


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 16, 2010)

^ Yeah, I think with the SUMO sale they did last year, MAC sent an email like the morning of or the day b4....can't remember. At any rate....a F&F sale would be GREAT right about now.  I plan on purchasing a couple of MAC brushes for the very first time and a discount would be love!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 16, 2010)

The F&F sales that MAC has had I was only able to use online. I asked at my store at the time and they told me it was online only. I guess it's like a lot of stuff and varies from store to store. 

Our specktra lovelies are great about letting each other know about these things. So I will be watching on here.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 16, 2010)

Honestly, it doesn't surprise me that they're rumored to be doing it next week.  It's before the next big collection (Art Supplies), the discount won't apply to GMLOL (or Viva Glam), and Spring Forecast is nearly sold out.  It's perfect timing.


----------



## Civies (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Honestly, it doesn't surprise me that they're rumored to be doing it next week.  It's before the next big collection (Art Supplies), the discount won't apply to GMLOL (or Viva Glam), and Spring Forecast is nearly sold out.  It's perfect timing._

 
I hope that isn't the case because I don't have money


----------



## choozen1ne (Mar 17, 2010)

Ohhhhh! i MAC F&F sale - if it is next week there are a couple of things I need to stock up , I want to start a new 15 palette and maybe a blush palette and maybe some other stuff - not that I really need anythig but 25% off of MAC is way to hard to resist


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 17, 2010)

I would be kind of mad if they did do it next week because I just ordered more 15x palettes!! arg lol


----------



## sailordom (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm also going to be mad! I just bought four perm items on Sunday (lipliner and four eyeshadows).

I'm hoping for the summer. There are several brushes I want to invest in. And maybe piggies, but I need to go all the way to the CCO to see what they have in the old sizes.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 17, 2010)

I would be very pleased, as there are still a number of things I'm oogling, namely Sunny Spot e/s and a few of the brushes! I hope it's really true otherwise I'll be so disappointed


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 17, 2010)

oh nooooooooooo.i just spend so much at MAC today! HAHA if they have it next week i am so going to cry!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 17, 2010)

If the sale does happend next week, I will be so happy! I finally will get to invest on some brushes! I'll do a Live Chat about this and cross your fingers if they do confirm it.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Mar 17, 2010)

Time to make a list. Heeee!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 17, 2010)

There are a few brushes I want and a couple of blushes, but that's about it.


----------



## gingin501 (Mar 17, 2010)

I did a chat and called my local MAC counter.......no sale is what I was told.


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 18, 2010)

^ That just blew my high


----------



## winkietoe (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww No sale?

Im pretty bummed. I was just getting back into makeup


----------



## lsperry (Mar 18, 2010)

The OP did not have a MAC F&F Coupon; she had a Bloomingdale’s 20% off coupon code for Bloomingdale’s. Sorry that I posted information that was confusing to all. I wish people wouldn’t be coy when reporting information about a MAC F&F Sale.

 Quote:

  OP, you received a mailer from MAC?

I can't find any info anywhere online about it. People are usually all over this. I'm just wondering if you have a flyer for an F&F at a dept store perhaps? An F&F sale that includes cosmetics I mean.

I'm puzzled.  
 
 Quote:

  Yes from Bloomies.  
 
 Quote:

  Ooh this is different. You have a Friends and Family discount from Bloomies. It can probably be used on anything you buy at Bloomies during those three days.

The MAC F&F has not been announced. I think last year was the first time that they did the sale. It applies to purchases from the MAC site. Possibly the MAC store too (I only bought online though). Also some department stores will price match the sale at their MAC counters (Nordies definitely will).  
 
Again, I apologize for the confusion.

No MAC sale! Bummer!!


----------



## jenixxx (Mar 19, 2010)

Well let's keep this thread going, eyes and ears open girls!  hehe


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 19, 2010)

^ I agree! The excitement id fun if nothing else, plus it serves as a good reminder to all of us to keep saving because we know the F&F sale will come and the last thing any of us wants is to be caught with an empty savings account.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snarkling* 

 
_^ I agree! The excitement id fun if nothing else, plus it serves as a good reminder to all of us to keep saving because we know the F&F sale will come and the last thing any of us wants is to be caught with an empty savings account._

 
Totally agree!


----------



## MissCrystal (Mar 22, 2010)

*if *there is a sale i have a feeling it will be just before to the beach collection. Because art supplies comes out on April 1st, prep for color on the 8th, pret a papier on Apirl 22nd .. then for almost a whole month no collection until May 27 when to the beach is released .. unless there is another collection between pret a papier and to the beach that is on the DL. But then again mac could surprise us like they did with cool heat and have a sale during a new collection but that was store only back then.



ughh i hope there is one coming up soon i need some brushes and a few lippies from the prem line ...


----------



## MACPixie (Mar 24, 2010)

The sale is usually in June I think? I know I got my Birthday haul (June 16th) using a coupon but I know I had to order stuff once since there is no MAC where I go to school? I'm hoping they wait until May, I'll be home from school then!


----------



## CajunFille' (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_*if there is a sale i have a feeling it will be just before to the beach collection. Because art supplies comes out on April 1st, prep for color on the 8th, pret a papier on Apirl 22nd .. then for almost a whole month no collection until May 27 when to the beach is released .. *unless there is another collection between pret a papier and to the beach that is on the DL. But then again mac could surprise us like they did with cool heat and have a sale during a new collection but that was store only back then.



ughh i hope there is one coming up soon i need some brushes and a few lippies from the prem line ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds right to me. Like you said, unless there's a collection on the DL.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm saving my money just in case. I have a list of eyeshadows a mile long. I have maybe 5 from the permenent line the rest are LE. And you know I have to have some more blushes too.


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 26, 2010)

come onnnnn F&F sale! i've been lemming some brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bought the 134 last sale.


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 27, 2010)

^ Me too! I have so many things I've been waiting to buy. I've been keeping myself to CCO purchases and very selective LE purchases and I really want to buy some of the perm stuff on my list, esp brushes since I don't own any MAC ones.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my..if they actually do have a F&F coming next week, I can think of a million things to pick up! What a terrible addiction I have for MAC!!


----------



## darae (Mar 28, 2010)

I already wrote down a list titled "If Mac had a F&F sale" lol I feel silly but I need to be organized! so I won't go insane and buy everything. 

I spent about $200 last year. I bought a lot of eyeshadows and lipsticks but this year I think I'll pay more attention to brushes instead.


----------



## bea_16 (May 14, 2010)

Any news on this year's sale? I hope it's middle/late June or early July, so I can have enough money to stock up.


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

I really hope they have one soon. I need a new powder brush and might get a lip brush too (and of course lots of new lip gloss!)


----------



## libra276 (May 23, 2010)

How does one get an invite?  I blow a ton at MAC annually, and always get invites to their launch parties, but I've never heard of a F&F Sale.  Is it for employees only?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 23, 2010)

^No it's for everyone, they send an email out if you are a subscriber, they did some last year but for this year it's probably going to be a very very slim chance if there will be one.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (May 29, 2010)

The other day, I was at a MAC at Nordstrom in Brea and one of the girls and I got talking. She hinted that there would be a sale coming up this summer. I didn't get a lot of details. =/

I'm really looking forward to getting a few more Opulashes and maybe another build-your-own quad. Hopefully some lipsticks and liners too. So many choices, so little money. **sigh**


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 29, 2010)

^Hopefully she didn't get mixed up with the Nordies annual sale. But I hope there is a sale! I have not given up hope yet lol.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 30, 2010)

^Me too and will not get my hopes up too high though.


----------



## Mabelle (May 30, 2010)

im thinking there will be one in late june/early july.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 3, 2010)

I think I only got one invite for a F&F sale through the mail last year...a post-card, I think. I didn't even bother because I didn't really have anything to buy and didnt want to pay $7 for shipping for one item. But I NEVER get launch party invites -_- I buy at least twice a month.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_im thinking there will be one in late june/early july._

 
I'd die. My wishlist for A+O and Digi is ridiculous, the event would definitely ease the pain on my wallet!


----------



## purplerinne (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustAddSparkles* 

 
_I'd die. My wishlist for A+O and Digi is ridiculous, the event would definitely ease the pain on my wallet!_

 
 I don't think it would coincide with a collection.  The last F&F was when BBR came out...and if I remember correctly BBR got pushed back on the release date bc the F&F was happening...and then when the F&F ended, BBR was released.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep...maybe they'll do the F&F in June since there are no collections being released.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 3, 2010)

I just emptied my pockets into a jar labeled 'Just in case there's a MAC F&F sale'.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_I don't think it would coincide with a collection.  The last F&F was when BBR came out...and if I remember correctly BBR got pushed back on the release date bc the F&F was happening...and then when the F&F ended, BBR was released._

 
I thought the last F&F was when about when Naked Honey was released and the release date for NH was bumped up (I think?), but yeah you're right - the F&F wouldn't coincide with a collection release.  MAC wants to make sure we all loose our minds and by the new goodies as soon as are released like the good little MACaholics that we are.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 5, 2010)

^That sounds about right to me. I remember getting more from Naked Honey that I planned because of the F&F sale.


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

Fingers crossed for a sale.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 6, 2010)

^^ Me too.  I need another brush... most likely the 150, so a discount would be good.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 6, 2010)

Every time this thread is bumped, I eagerly click it (anticipating an update with a coupon for the sale).  Then I'm sadly disappointed.


----------



## Folie (Jun 6, 2010)

Just curious. Why is everyone getting the vibe there won't be a sale?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 7, 2010)

^Erine had mentioned it when she had gone to an update awhile ago that they didn't see any in the future.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 7, 2010)

you'd think mac would schedule their f&f sales regardless of new collections...considering it feels like we hardly have time for our wallets to recover from one collection and they have a new collection being released! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





they should know by now that us addicts will buy regardless, so why not make us feel a little better about it with throwing a little sale into the mix now and then?


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 7, 2010)

Last two sales happened around mid-June, didn't they? Since there aren't any collections coming out in June, a F&F sale could be a highlight of this month and a way to bump up the sales of the perm line. Moreover, Smashbox had a F&F sale this year, so fingers crossed Mac will do one as well.

On the other hand, the news about F&F were usually made public around this time, but there is absolutely nothing to be found online about this year's possible sale. Plus what Erin said, Mac is doing well now financially, so I don't have my hopes up high...


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 7, 2010)

booooooo. *fingers croosed* that they will have a F&F saleee!


----------



## Folie (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eleentje* 

 
_Last two sales happened around mid-June, didn't they? Since there aren't any collections coming out in June, a F&F sale could be a highlight of this month and a way to bump up the sales of the perm line. Moreover, Smashbox had a F&F sale this year, so fingers crossed Mac will do one as well.

On the other hand, the news about F&F were usually made public around this time, but there is absolutely nothing to be found online about this year's possible sale. *Plus what Erin said, Mac is doing well now financially*, so I don't have my hopes up high...




_

 
Was Mac ever doing poorly this year? I only ask because certain things have been done, or it was assumed/speculated/maybe Mac even said, due to a poor finances. I think this is b.s. On Mac's part. Does anyone have figures to show Mac was at one point doing poorly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like Mac a lot, but I can't help but feel they've been really greedy this year. If there isn't a sale, it will only confirm my feelings.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_Was Mac ever doing poorly this year? I only ask because certain things have been done, or it was assumed/speculated/maybe Mac even said, due to a poor finances. I think this is b.s. On Mac's part. Does anyone have figures to show Mac was at one point doing poorly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like Mac a lot, but I can't help but feel they've been really greedy this year. If there isn't a sale, it will only confirm my feelings._

 
Well haven't these F&F's been happening consistently (every year) for the last few years.  Why not this year?  And I don't think this year was as hard financially as last year was.  Remember the Red She Said eye and lip palettes going on sale?  My MUA said that her counter (which is traditionally sleepier that others in that area) has been selling out of stuff with a quickness recently.   Spring Forecast sold well and obviously To The Beach is selling well.  I just feel like this year, things are going faster than they normally have (the Style Black MES, Lillyland Blushes, Blush Ombres, etc.).


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 7, 2010)

I get the feeling there might be one coming in June. There are no collections in June, MAC keeps sending out free shipping emails to entice you to order. I have one right now for free overnight shipping til tonight!!
I feel like they want everyone to order stuff now, and then BAM! F&F sale that we can't skip!

Or at least I wish there will be one LOL. I need a new mascara and I'm running low on MSF Natural.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 7, 2010)

I was just thinking that it's such a shame that there isn't a F&F sale going on now that they've offered free overnight shipping.  smh


----------



## Folie (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Well haven't these F&F's been happening consistently (every year) for the last few years. Why not this year? And I don't think this year was as hard financially as last year was. Remember the Red She Said eye and lip palettes going on sale? *My MUA said that her counter (which is traditionally sleepier that others in that area) has been selling out of stuff with a quickness recently. Spring Forecast sold well and obviously To The Beach is selling well. I just feel like this year, things are going faster than they normally have (the Style Black MES, Lillyland Blushes, Blush Ombres, etc.)*._

 

Yeah, I think this year has been better than last. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember ordering things months after they were released online (I do most of my MAC shopping online). This year, it seems once something's out it's a free for all. The popular colors go like crazy. I remember buying some of the London stuff the day it came out online. Less than a WEEK later, I wanted to buy another of a shadow I liked and it was gone. I think they're trying to act like they're in a fianacial rough spot when they're not. They want us to think this when they did things like make piggies smaller. This is the type of mentality they want if they don't have a sale this year. I love MAC, but I'm not a MAC devotee. There aother brand that are better quality. MAC is a very GREEDY company. I mean, they have too many collections a year to begin with and now they want to act like they're not rolling in dough. Please. The only collections I can think of that didn't do well were the Holiday '09s. I heard a lot of made it to CCOs. One of the two they released after the holidays, either Love lace or Warm & Cozy didn't do well. Honestly, if you exspect things to fall off the shelfs after Xmas, the major American shopping holiday, you're crazy and greedy. So, to be technical, '10 is a lot better than '09...


----------



## bea_16 (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it would be dumb for them not to have the sale. Everyone spends a lot during these sales, plus a lot of people make multiple orders. I haven't bought from mac since October but will splurge if the sale happens.


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_Was Mac ever doing poorly this year? I only ask because certain things have been done, or it was assumed/speculated/maybe Mac even said, due to a poor finances. I think this is b.s. On Mac's part. Does anyone have figures to show Mac was at one point doing poorly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like Mac a lot, but I can't help but feel they've been really greedy this year. If there isn't a sale, it will only confirm my feelings._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Well haven't these F&F's been happening consistently (every year) for the last few years. Why not this year? And I don't think this year was as hard financially as last year was. Remember the Red She Said eye and lip palettes going on sale? My MUA said that her counter (which is traditionally sleepier that others in that area) has been selling out of stuff with a quickness recently. Spring Forecast sold well and obviously To The Beach is selling well. I just feel like this year, things are going faster than they normally have (the Style Black MES, Lillyland Blushes, Blush Ombres, etc.)._

 
I think you slightly misunderstand the idea behind such sales. Mac doesn't do these sales out of some kind of generosity, they do it for promotional purposes: lower price will attract new customers who may have found mac products too expensive for their budget in the past, while the fans will just splash out even more (this point being proven on the spot, if you see some of the comments above).

We all know that 2009 was harsh for everyone: lots of companies going bust--> people getting laid off-->our spendings decreasing--->companies starting losing money--->more people getting laid off--->even less money to spend on luxury items, such as expensive make up and so the vicious circle continues. I don't know about the US, but sales in European countries were going on for months in 2008/2009 instead of 1-1,5 months max in June and January, because stores were trying to make at least some kind of profit.
This year the financial situation is gradually improving. Companies have cut costs where they could, and apparently Mac is doing really well (quoting Erin on this, and she is an employee). It seems like they've reduced the stock to avoid over-production, and their products are selling like hot cakes. It is thus quite possible that they might decide to have no sale this year and do the promotion via a different channel (magazines, blogs/fashion shows/pre-sales, etc).  I still really hope they will, though, and that they're just being really hush-hush about it to surprise us!


----------



## sailordom (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_Was Mac ever doing poorly this year? I only ask because certain things have been done, or it was assumed/speculated/maybe Mac even said, due to a poor finances. I think this is b.s. On Mac's part. Does anyone have figures to show Mac was at one point doing poorly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like Mac a lot, but I can't help but feel they've been really greedy this year. If there isn't a sale, it will only confirm my feelings._

 
Part of the thing to keep in mind is that MAC is a part of the EL, which  is a publicly traded company. It doesn't really matter how much money a  company is making -- what matters is how much MORE money a company is  making from the previous year. It can make for some skewed thinking; a company could be perfectly successful in terms of how much money it's making, but if it's making slightly less as compared to the previous year, it's doom and gloom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think it's greed so much as a crazy rat race to beat the previous year.

MAC's numbers aren't available because it's part of Estee Lauder. But EL's financials are available. EL, like all luxury brands, was hit hit hard last fiscal year (theirs ends on June 30). Because of how its fiscal year runs (July 1-June 30), last year was probably particularly bad, because it included the awful 2008 Christmas season as well as the pretty bad spring 2009. According to EL's FY 2009 results, net makeup sales declined from the previous year. Before the fiscal year began, it was projecting that sales would rise.

Research also debunked the existence of the so-called "lipstick index." Women still spent on skincare and foundation, but many -- particularly American women -- cut back on cosmetics and "traded down" to lower-priced brands. And there was evidence that lipstick sales started to tank along with the rest of the economy.

I don't think anyone can say that MAC did well last fiscal year; all the available info would indicate otherwise. In the first quarter of the current fiscal year, makeup again saw declines, but things have picked up since then. EL has raised earnings expectations for this fiscal year since the end of the second quarter (which ended Dec. 31).

But companies don't turn around on a dime, either. I suspect that a lot of the sellouts we've seen in collections this calendar year are just a result of what happens when sales pick up at the same time that supply declines. I think MAC cut back a lot on production -- yes, Marine Life sold out like crazy, but look at how many of it counters and stores actually got. MAC could probably have sold a lot of certain items from SFC, GMLoL, Art Supplies and TTB if there were enough of them.

MAC MAs on Specktra have said that one of the reasons the company had so  many F&F sales last calendar year was because they had too much product  because things weren't selling. I suspect that glut of unsold product is also why there seems to be less available now; let's face it, MAC would have to be pretty stupid to NOT cut production after that.

I would love to see a F&F sale, but I understand that it probably doesn't make much sense for MAC to have one (from a business perspective). Inventory is definitely low, and MAC doesn't need to "get rid" of a lot of stuff in a hurry. It may not even have enough inventory to support a huge F&F sale -- take a look at how many permanent items are sold out. Plus, an MA at my freestanding store told me there is a production issue with the mineralize foundations, and it won't be restocking them until at least August.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eleentje* 

 
_I think you slightly misunderstand the idea behind such sales. *Mac doesn't do these sales out of some kind of generosity, they do it for promotional purposes: lower price will attract new customers who may have found mac products too expensive for their budget *in the past, while the fans will just splash out even more (this point being proven on the spot, if you see some of the comments above).

We all know that 2009 was harsh for everyone: lots of companies going bust--> people getting laid off-->our spendings decreasing--->companies starting losing money--->more people getting laid off--->even less money to spend on luxury items, such as expensive make up and so the vicious circle continues. I don't know about the US, but sales in European countries were going on for months in 2008/2009 instead of 1-1,5 months max in June and January, because stores were trying to make at least some kind of profit.

This year the financial situation is gradually improving. Companies have cut costs where they could, and apparently Mac is doing really well (quoting Erin on this, and she is an employee). It seems like they've reduced the stock to avoid over-production, and their products are selling like hot cakes. It is thus quite possible that they might decide to have no sale this year and do the promotion via a different channel (magazines, blogs/fashion shows/pre-sales, etc).  I still really hope they will, though, and that they're just being really hush-hush about it to surprise us!_

 
I don't know that I would agree with the bolded.  Notice of the F&F sale only goes out via email or snail mail to those in the database and those who receive their emails.  In fact, many of us, who are in the database and receive regular MAC email updates, STILL don't get the F&F notification.  We just stalk Specktra until the date and code are known.  My point being that the cosmetic browser who may have been interested in MAC but hasn't indulged more than likely won't know the first thing about the F&F event.  And sure you can get the codes on beauty blogs, but then what kinds of people frequent beauty blogs?  

It's not like a GWP event where (in the U.S.) we hear commercials about some wonderful new eye cream at Clinique, Estee, Lancome and how we can also get a goodie bag with a $35 purchase at Dillards.  F&F sales, with most brands, aren't generally advertised so I wonder how many, if any new customers any brand is really getting with a F&F sale.  I think the rationale behind it might be more of a way to get burnt out makeup junkies to spend money that they ordinarily wouldn't have because stuff is on sale and we sort of/really wanted it anyway, to coax us out of a lull.


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I don't know that I would agree with the bolded. Notice of the F&F sale only goes out via email or snail mail to those in the database and those who receive their emails. In fact, many of us, who are in the database and receive regular MAC email updates, STILL don't get the F&F notification. We just stalk Specktra until the date and code are known. My point being that the cosmetic browser who may have been interested in MAC but hasn't indulged more than likely won't know the first thing about the F&F event. And sure you can get the codes on beauty blogs, but then what kinds of people frequent beauty blogs? _

 
Thanks for pointing that out! I didn't realize that not everyone subscribed to the newsletter received the discount code! I did, and I haven't yet bought anything from their website at that time! I was deliberating myself if I should have included that bit about the new customers, but I think the news like that are not only spread by blogs, but also by word of mouth (and this way the name of the sale can get a somewhat different interpretation). Moreover, someone can read blogs, but still shop for cheaper brands normally. Sale prices would make Mac make-up a bit more accessible for them. You are right though, it is to be expected that most profits would be generated from the orders made by the die-hard addicts.


----------



## mama2G (Jun 9, 2010)

I spoke to a MUA at a free standing store 2 weeks ago and she looked at me like I was crazy when I asked if there will be a sale. I am still holding out hope that it will happen at the end of June


----------



## cbh02b (Jun 9, 2010)

I would love a sale! I have never gotten MAC during a sale before...I didn't even know that they had sales! lol Let's all just hope that they do it soon!


----------



## hickle (Jun 15, 2010)

The F&F Sale last year started on 6/18.  I think I remember getting the email about it a few days in advance, because I remember people saying the discount code was working about a day earlier than had been advertised.  Given that it's 6/15, and we haven't heard a peep about it, I think it's safe to say it's not happening this year.  That's a shame.  Since I already have a ton of make up, I won't be buying anything except essentials, like mascara and eye make up remover.  If they had a sale, I would easily plunk down money (into the triple digits) to buy stuff.  I'm actually going to go pick up a tube of drugstore mascara in a few minutes, just to try something different.  Of course, this could all be easily avoided if MAC would just announce that they were having a F&F sale.


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 15, 2010)

^ Same here. I have a huge list of things I would buy if there was a F&F sale. Lots of perm stuff, Opulash mascara, and a few MORE things from Pret a Papier, Superglass and TTB that I refuse to buy unless there is a sale. Becuase I got so much stuff from those collections I would feel like a disgusting pig if I bought any more for full price LOL.


----------



## Meimei91 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think that if MAC doesn't do a F&F sale this year it would be a shame. I can't even understand it from a business perspective either, because like the posters above, I'm sure that there are plenty of people who would buy a lot from MAC if they had a sale, and the quantity of products purchased would no doubt more than make up for whatever percentage decrease the prices would be at, so basically I don't think there's anyway MAC *wouldn't* make a profit if they did have a sale.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meimei91* 

 
_I think that if MAC doesn't do a F&F sale this year it would be a shame. I can't even understand it from a business perspective either, because like the posters above, I'm sure that there are plenty of people who would buy a lot from MAC if they had a sale, and the quantity of products purchased would no doubt more than make up for whatever percentage decrease the prices would be at, so basically I don't think there's anyway MAC *wouldn't* make a profit if they did have a sale._

 
I'm sure they'd make a profit even if they had a 50% off sale.  MAC's prices have increased dramatically since they've been taken over by Estee Lauder even though the quality has remained almost the same.  And MAC doesn't even have the high overhead charges that Chanel, Lancome, etc. do because MAC doesn't "advertise" per se.  I'm sure they probably make a nice profit from CCOs, and those prices are discounted.  I'm sure they even make a profit from the pro discount.

Years ago, I could purchase authentic MAC for cheap on E-bay.  Now half the items are fakes and the other half are REALLY marked up above retail (even perm items).  Why?  Because MAC has become so en vogue that people will buy it at any price.   Not only that but because MAC has such a cult following, many people collect it rather than only purchasing flattering colors that they will regularly wear so MAC sells over and above the usual amount per customer that other companies do.  Most people will continue to splurge on collections whether or not MAC has a sale so I doubt it will have an effect on sales.  The purpose of sales/GWPs/online discount codes/etc. is to move surplus product and to encourage brand loyalty.  Folks are BEYOND loyal to MAC so that only leaves surplus as a motivator.  I personally will be buying few MAC items with the exception of staple products (e.g. Blot Powder) and a *few* REALLY unique/super flattering things from the summer collections unless there is a sale.


----------



## fakedeer (Jun 16, 2010)

I need the F&F sale.  It's the only time I actually buy MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Unless there's something I _really _want from collection, I don't buy.  I've been saving up for this sale!


----------



## Folie (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_*I'm sure they'd make a profit even if they had a 50% off sale. MAC's prices have increased dramatically since they've been taken over by Estee Lauder even though the quality has remained almost the same. And MAC doesn't even have the high overhead charges that Chanel, Lancome, etc. do because MAC doesn't "advertise" per se. I'm sure they probably make a nice profit from CCOs, and those prices are discounted. I'm sure they even make a profit from the pro discount.*

Years ago, I could purchase authentic MAC for cheap on E-bay. Now half the items are fakes and the other half are REALLY marked up above retail (even perm items). Why? Because MAC has become so en vogue that people will buy it at any price. Not only that but because MAC has such a cult following, many people collect it rather than only purchasing flattering colors that they will regularly wear so MAC sells over and above the usual amount per customer that other companies do. Most people will continue to splurge on collections whether or not MAC has a sale so I doubt it will have an effect on sales. The purpose of sales/GWPs/online discount codes/etc. is to move surplus product and to encourage brand loyalty. Folks are BEYOND loyal to MAC so that only leaves surplus as a motivator. I personally will be buying few MAC items with the exception of staple products (e.g. Blot Powder) and a *few* REALLY unique/super flattering things from the summer collections unless there is a sale._

 
I also want to add. MAC doesn't spend as much as those companies because they rarely, if they do at all, give samples. All high end brands (I don't consider MAC high end), give samples. Sometimes, you don't have to buy anything to get small samples from places like Chanel, YSL, Lancome, Dior. I know Chanel and Dior have a reserved amount of funds just for samples. I know from experience when you buy a certain amount from Chanel, YSL, and Lancome you get a free FULL sized sample. I've spent *more *than this amount at MAC in one pop and never got anything for free. MAC doesn't know how to treat their customers at times.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmm I tend to disagree that MAC don't give samples. I've had many an occasion where I've gone to a counter and had a chat with the MUA about what I'm looking for and walked away with 3 or 4 samples of various products without having bought anything. I think the difference with MAC to other brands is that they don't package and promote samples or 'free gift with' promotions but certainly if you ask for a sample they'll hand it over to you. It's all just different marketing strategies in the end.

Like everyone I hope for an F&F but as times goes on it's looking less likely


----------



## Folie (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Hmm I tend to disagree that MAC don't give samples. I've had many an occasion where I've gone to a counter and had a chat with the MUA about what I'm looking for and walked away with 3 or 4 samples of various products without having bought anything. I think the difference with MAC to other brands is that they don't package and promote samples or 'free gift with' promotions but certainly if you ask for a sample they'll hand it over to you. It's all just different marketing strategies in the end.

Like everyone I hope for an F&F but as times goes on it's looking less likely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


My whole issue, though, is you shouldn't have to ask. I've never gotten any thing for free from counters or from the site. I've never been to an actual store, though. However, it's a bit annoying to spend a certain amount and not get something when other companies do it. I suppose they could say it keeps costs down, but then they do things like make piggies smaller for the same price. In that case, would giving samples have hurt them? I hope I don't come off snobish, but I'm not talking about a free gift with every like 20 dollar purchase. If you're spending hundreds of dollars at a time, like I often do with make up, it's a bit annoying to not even get a free tube of mascara. MAC just does things that are off putting when you're not a loyalist and have shopped at other brands.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 17, 2010)

No company should _have_ to give free samples.  Those that do use it as a marketing tool, and hence, have higher marketing budgets.  If MAC handed out samples and GWP like Lancome and Estee Lauder do, then their prices would have to be higher to compensate, and would probably end up being about the same as Lancome and EL.  Chanel and Dior do occasionally give out free things, but that seems to be seasonal, and online only.  The counters I frequent very rarely hand out samples mostly because they don't have them.

Besides, no other brand does B2M.  That's a free product for every six, which isn't bad.  And MAC has been giving out free Zoomlash Mascara samples if you enter in a code online.  I have a ton of those suckers that I'll probably never use.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree. Why should a company be forced to give out samples or free products? Would it be nice? sure, but their a buissness, and pre packed sampling or even excess sampling eats into their budget. They do it online all the time where they have access to a warehouse. If they gave out free mascaras, what would happen when they started running low? Shipments (to any retailer) are often unpredictable... so i'm not suprised that they prefer to make 14$ off a mascara rather than give them all away to "loyal" customers. I think a f &F sale is a nice enough treat for us. I don't feel entitled to anything else. 
And why shouldn't we have to ask for samples? Anytime i go in and ask, the MUA is always willing to make me a sample. They're not mind readers. How else are they going to know what you want. I mean, there not Sephora, where sampling seems to be as important as bathing. It's two very different ways of shopping.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jun 18, 2010)

I asked my MUA last week when the sale is and if there is one but she hasnt replied yet


----------



## Folie (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I agree. Why should a company be forced to give out samples or free products? Would it be nice? sure, but their a buissness, and pre packed sampling or even excess sampling eats into their budget. They do it online all the time where they have access to a warehouse. If they gave out free mascaras, what would happen when they started running low? Shipments (to any retailer) are often unpredictable... so i'm not suprised that they prefer to make 14$ off a mascara rather than give them all away to "loyal" customers. *I think a f &F sale is a nice enough treat for us. I don't feel entitled to anything else. *
And why shouldn't we have to ask for samples? Anytime i go in and ask, the MUA is always willing to make me a sample. They're not mind readers. How else are they going to know what you want. I mean, there not Sephora, where sampling seems to be as important as bathing. It's two very different ways of shopping._

 
If there is no f&f sale? I think a lot of people, not myself, are loyal to MAC and MAC isn't as nice to its customers as many other brands it's trying to compete with. I've bought a lot of things from MAC and I'm starting to regret giving them my money. Things such as no samples and the bad customer service I've experienced at counters is making me leery of MAC. I also want to ad, I filed a compliant about the service and was told I would get a free gift as a sign of apology. They're taking their sweet time sending it. Me and MAC aren't very cool at the moment, but as I said I'm used to much better service from other brands.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 19, 2010)

I have only had excellent customer service from MAC over the years. I love my m/a's. They are well trained and so friendly and helpful. Of course I have come across an m/a here and there in traveling that wasn't great but that happens at any place. I've been buying MAC for 12+ years and I have received free products for comments and suggestions. Just about a year ago I ordered three 15 e/s palettes and received blush palettes instead. I called and they told me to keep the blush palettes and expressed the e/s palettes to me. 

I would much rather they keep the cost down than to hand everyone a full size product that they probably won't use anyway. I have a ton of Chanel, Dior, EL, Lancome, etc, items I don't use. I agree it’s nice to get the freebies but I would rather they keep prices lower for the items I want and use than to budget for these freebies and increase product prices. I usually bag them up every so often and give them to my niece.

As far as the smaller piggie size goes this is just like any other retail item. Take for instance Frito Lay products (I know someone who works for them) Just about every year they have either a price increase or they reduce the amount of product in the bag. And given the time it takes to use up a piggie most people would rather have a smaller size than a big price hike. They were really quite a bargain when figured some people split a jar and it still lasts forever.

I am hoping for a F&F sale but if not that’s ok too.


----------



## hickle (Jun 21, 2010)

re: free samples; it's not about "having" to give out free samples.  Giving out free samples is just a good promotional tool, and it isn't limited to cosmetics.  Think about all the times you've tried a free sample at a grocery store, or any other setting.  If you liked the product, chances are you'll go back and buy it.  For example, Whole Foods had an event where they gave out samples of goat cheese with fig spread, and subsequently, I've purchased goat cheese and fig spread for my last three house parties.  Free samples are nice.  They're a good way to get people to try products that they might not normally try.  From a consumers' perspective they give people the chance to test a product before purchasing it; and from the companies' perspective they get the chance to reach a broader audience.  

I think MAC makes a lot of good staple products, especially their array of eye shadow colors.  They make good quality products, but they're not fabulous.  As such, it's very important for them to stick to the lower end of department store price range.  That being said, I think it is a good marketing tool for them to have a sale once or twice a year.  For starters, the F&F discount is comparable to the discount make up artists receive at MAC, so it's definitely not cutting into their profit margins.  Secondly, the sales usually encourage people to spend more than they would under normal circumstance.  Lastly, like everyone pointed out, MAC so rarely gives out samples, the sale would give people a chance to try out products they might not normally purchase.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone know if F&F is going to happen this year again?! I'm waiting to see if I should purchase what I want now or not.. *sigh*


----------

